# Ipad : solution USB



## Hibou521 (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
Je pense acheter un Ipad d'ici peu et le soucis USB me freine. Je voudrais pouvoir transferer regulierement des films (de 4.7Go pour la plupart), et sans fil je vois pas comment c'est possible. J'ai eu vent de l'astuce avec l'adaptateur pour appareil photo, avec une appli speciale. Est-ce efficace ? Comment proceder ? Y-a-t-il des risques ?
Merci d'avance pour vos contributions

PS : Desole pour les fautes d'accents, clavier qwerty


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2010)

Je ne comprends pas trop ton problème.

Tes films, tu les synchronises avec iTunes, pas question de faire ça sans fil.

Peut-être en passant par un logiciel comme GoodReader, mais bon, 4.7 Go, ce n'est pas la mort ? Par contre, ils doivent être super long tes films pour être aussi gros, ils sont bien en H264?


----------



## Hibou521 (26 Juillet 2010)

Je sais pas je n'ai jamais utilise Itunes. Mes films ne sont pas plus longs que les autres ^^. Juste je telecharge que des films qualite DVD ou BluerayRip.
Mon probleme : Ipad pas d'usb+disque dur externe = comment transferer des films ?


----------



## mashgau (26 Juillet 2010)

En effet, nul besoin de posséder l'adaptateur USB pour transférer des films, cela se fait de manière simple avec itunes (et éventuellement une app permettant de lire directement un divx si besoin).


----------



## Hibou521 (26 Juillet 2010)

Ok donc avec Itunes sur mon PC principal (PC je precise), je les transfere sans fil, c'est bien ca ?
Et une idee de la vitesse de transfert ?


----------



## Zash_FX (26 Juillet 2010)

Tu installes itunes sur ton PC,
Tu y met dans la bibliothèque tes films,
Tu règles les paramètres de synchro des vidéo,
Tu lances la synchro.

L'iPad doit être connecté en USB à ton PC. Pas d'autres moyens.


----------



## boodou (26 Juillet 2010)

Zash_FX a dit:


> L'iPad doit être connecté en USB à ton PC. Pas d'autres moyens.



Mais alors, on peut connecter l'iPad en USB ?


----------



## Zash_FX (26 Juillet 2010)

Petite précision, je parle du câble de synchro Dock Connector <-> USB Male et non de l'adaptateur USB femelle pour appareil photo


----------



## kriso (26 Juillet 2010)

Hibou521 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je pense acheter un Ipad d'ici peu et le soucis USB me freine. Je voudrais pouvoir transferer regulierement des films (de 4.7Go pour la plupart), et sans fil je vois pas comment c'est possible. J'ai eu vent de l'astuce avec l'adaptateur pour appareil photo, avec une appli speciale. Est-ce efficace ? Comment proceder ? Y-a-t-il des risques ?
> Merci d'avance pour vos contributions
> 
> PS : Desole pour les fautes d'accents, clavier qwerty


 
Attention iTunes n'est pas compatible avec tous les formats vidéo !


----------



## sapiens07 (26 Juillet 2010)

Franchement evalues vraiment si l ipad est pour toi, tes divx faudra les convertir dans un format lisible, donc deja il y a ce boulot de conversion. ensuite faut utiliser Itunes. Sinon Air video te permet de lire tes video sans conversion depuis ton ordi mais faut avoir internet. Et enfin, oublies le streaming video sur l'ipad, la grande majorité des videos sur le net ne sont pas compatibles. et enfin flash.


----------



## mashgau (27 Juillet 2010)

Oplayer sur l'apps store, pas cher, permet de lire les divx sans reconversion. C'est super fluide et ça marche presque parfaitement (attention aux gros fichiers en haute résolution, sinon ça roule nickel).

Peut-être le meilleur achat que j'ai fait  (non ce n'est pas moi le créateur de cette app ^^).


----------



## Hibou521 (27 Juillet 2010)

@sapiens07A la base il ne sera pas fait pour regarder des films, mais a l occasion j iamerais pouvoir. 
@Kriso : mes films sont au format .iso .avi et .mkv
@mashgau : donc des iso de 4.7Go marcheraient ?


----------



## mashgau (27 Juillet 2010)

Non, un fichier iso étant une image disque, ça ne fonctionnera pas avec oplayer (ni d'ailleurs avec aucun lecteur). Il te faut un divx ou un mkv (à vérifier pour ce dernier format si oplayer le lit).


----------



## kriso (28 Juillet 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> Non, un fichier iso étant une image disque, ça ne fonctionnera pas avec oplayer (ni d'ailleurs avec aucun lecteur). Il te faut un divx ou un mkv (à vérifier pour ce dernier format si oplayer le lit).


 
Pour l'iPad, je ne sais pas mais sur le Mac, Plex lit les fichiers .iso 
Donc Plex qui lit aussi les mkv et les avi et les divx, etc + air video et hop


----------



## mashgau (28 Juillet 2010)

Certes, mais on est dans un fil sur l'Ipad


----------



## salamander (30 Juillet 2010)

Hibou521 a dit:


> Juste je telecharge que des films qualite DVD ou BluerayRip.



Donc tu es "juste" un pirate.....

La première plainte Hadopi, c'est pas pour toi ???? 

Ben alors Gwen, y a rien là ???


----------



## Hibou521 (31 Juillet 2010)

@Salamander : Mon usage n'engage que moi d'une part. D'autre part je peux très bien avoir converti des films que j'ai téléchargé légalement auparavant.
@Kriso : J'ai pas très bien compris ton conseil. Est-il au moins valable sur iPad ?


----------



## Gwen (1 Août 2010)

Hibou521 a dit:


> @Salamander : Mon usage n'engage que moi d'une part.



Non, il engage également le site. Donc il faut être modéré dans ses propos et déclarer ouvertement que tu télécharges, sous entendu des films piratés, peut avoir des répercutions.


----------



## kriso (1 Août 2010)

@Kriso : J'ai pas très bien compris ton conseil. Est-il au moins valable sur iPad ?[/QUOTE]

Désolé pour la confusion.
Je n'ai pas (encore) d'iPad mais je voulais te signaler qu'il était possible de lire des fichiers .iso (de dvd) avec Plex sur le Mac.
Par contre, j'ai Air Vidéo sur mon iPod et ça marche très bien, c'est le Mac qui fait le boulot.
Maintenant pour lire des .iso ou des mkv directement depuis ton iPad et sans possibilité d'utiliser Air Vidéo, je ne sais pas. 
Je crois que pour les .mov et les mp4, c'est lu en natif car compatible iTunes. Pour les divx, il paraît que OPlayer le fait.
Encore mes excuses...


----------



## Hibou521 (1 Août 2010)

Dès que j'ai l'iPad je vous tiens au courant (notamment la solution de Kriso)



> Non, il engage également le site. Donc il faut être modéré dans ses  propos et déclarer ouvertement que tu télécharges, sous entendu des  films piratés, peut avoir des répercutions.



Modéré dans ses propos ? Ai-je fait mention de téléchargement "illégal" ? Non. Les sous-entendus que vous y voyez n'engagent que vous. Mais pour calmer votre légère paranoïa, voici un exemple : acheter un film=>le dupliquer (à usage familial car je sens encore la psychose venir en parlant de copie)=>le convertir en un format plus confortable (.iso .mkv)=>l'uploader sur un herbergeur de fichiers (pour en disposer à l'avenir où que je sois et le préserver des rayures, pertes etc)


----------

